# Bareboating in the BVI



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Has anyone used a company called BVI Yachts Charters. If you have, I was wondering what your experience was like...?


----------



## EDonWalsh (May 22, 2006)

I've chartered twice in the BVI - once from BVI Yacht Charters and once from TMM. I would consider chartering again with BVI Yacht Charters - I will not charter again through TMM.

Our BVI Yacht charter was over Xmas/New Year's of 2003/2004 so it's a bit dated information. They were still at their old Wickhams Cay location and had a major fire 2 weeks before our arrival which destroyed their storage and repair shop areas. They still provided excellent service. We had a throttle cable break as we approached a mooring off Cooper Island. Their chase boat was alongside within 2 hours of our call (this included their shopping time to get the new cable) to make repairs. 

Last April I chartered through TMM only because I'm considering purchasing a Mahe 36 and they had one in their fleet. I could, and have, written a very long list of what was wrong with the TMM charter - but their specifics aren't your concern. What's important is that BVI Yacht charters did things right compared to their competition.

During our last charter, we came accross the boat we previously chartered from BVI Yacht Charter while we were at Sopers Hole. The current charterers seemed happier with BVI Yacht charters than we were with TMM.

Happy Cruising


----------



## matthwh610 (Mar 30, 2007)

Self Promotion not permitted here. Place an Ad.


----------

